# We've started agility!!



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I posted a month or so ago about wanting to get into dog sports with Zoey (Getting into dog sports for the first time...) and agility was one that I was really interested in. Searched around and found the local agility club and they were offering an introduction class this fall. So after emailing with the training coordinator I decided to sign up with Zoey! I was really nervous about how she would be and the fact that I know nothing about agility. 

We had our first class tonight and it was so great! There are only 4 people in my class and there are 3 instructors (1 main, 2 assistants) so Zoey and I being the most inexperienced newbies get a lot of extra attention. Tonight we worked on targeting, shaping over the jump and correct jump position, introduced the tunnels and tables and talked about some very very basic handling things. Zoey was initially wouldn't go through the tunnel at full length but we shortened it and she got the idea and was soon loving it. We were required to either have access to or purchase a jump for homework purposes so now I have an agility jump and homework for the next week.

Anyway, just wanted to share my excitement! And was so relieved that Zoey was so good! Her biggest issue right now is just getting so overly excited around other dogs, she just wants to play so bad. I love watching her think about things and she so badly wanted to go see the other dogs while we were each working at a jump but at the same time she was totally interested in what we were doing. I borrow a foot long training "tab" from one of the instructors vs using her leash and was worried she would get away from me, but no such thing! Obviously I've super proud of her! Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome! I'm glad it was so fun for you both. My dog, Denali, was also initially overly excited about the other dogs and wanting to play. Typically there is a "no play" rule for agility as your dog needs to be focused on you and the exercises. Play can get them too worked up. Anyway, after a few months my dog was getting much better about controlling her excitement. You'll get there! Use treats and praise to keep her attention on you when things are starting to get exciting.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Sounds like you are off to a great start. Keep up the good work.

Just one thing to keep in mind. Agility is a great sport. With so many venues, levels ( and yes, titles too) to choose from, it can almost become 'addictive' - and I mean that in a nice way, not a bad way. But don't forget about other activities that you can do with your dog. Dogs need mental stimulation as much as they need physical, and participating in a variety of activities and sports provides that. And it keeps your thinking sharp, as well.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Good for both of you!! It is a fun sport. Keeps you and your pup active and thinking. It's really great to see the lightbulb go off in their head when they figure out what you want. I love the fact that your instructors are doing shaping. A good website is agility nerd: http://agilitynerd.com/blog/agility/starting/LearningFrontCross.html You will find great information there. Welcome to the wonderful world of agility. Let the games begin!!!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice and encouragement and for reading! Thank you for the link agility collie mom, I have scanned through there a couple times and found lots to read. Any other links you all have to share would be great! I'm trying to soak up as much information as possible and boy is there a lot of it! 

I'm doing an additional class right now with Zoey as well, it's called outdoor adventures. Basically we work on good manners and behaviors in a different outdoor location each week. Tonight was the second week and we were at a local park. Between the 12 dogs in the class, the ball fields, playground equipment and general park goers, there is a lot going on. Zoey is definitely makes huge strides in the focusing department, I could see a huge improvement this week over last week already. Also went to a couple pet stores in the last week with her and really worked on focusing and settling .


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Second agility class tonight! Continued shaping over the jump and started standing on the take off side (vs neutral position) having the dogs jump away from us and then come around the side. Zoey is totally picking this stuff up faster than I am lol We also introduced the A-frame and dog walk tonight, just letting the dogs check them out and treating as they went over. Zoey was so into the A frame, I practically had to drag her away from it. Worked on the tunnel and table again. Introduced the wobble? board tonight. Zoey of course jumped right on it and was pretty surprised when it moved lol She watched a couple other dogs do it and then our second try she was much more confidant and into it. She's really picking up on shaping. Shaping is something that's kind of new to me. I'm sure I did it sometimes without knowing it, but I'm understanding it more now and really seeing the benefits. She's really thinking about everything we do and figuring things out. She is currently passed out on the couch right now. Love having a tired pup!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I am reading all of this with jealousy! 
Glad to hear you two are having so much fun! I also wanted to add that it is SO easy and cheap to build at least your own jumps and weaves with PVC pipes, if you wanted to practice at home


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

So Zoey and I are continuing to have a blast with agility. You are not kidding when you all say it's addicting! Things we are working on now are learning "recall to heel" and practicing it over a jump, having the dog jump into our space, jumping at different angles and distances, jumping "into a wall" (or into a smaller space I guess). Zoey is really doing well with all the jump work. We introduced the word "jump" this last week. We've also been increasing the height on the A-frame and dog walk (which she loves) and introduced the teeter. They propped the teeter up on tables so that it only moves a couple inches, I honestly don't even know if Zoey noticed. She was just like ok here we go, back and forth, back and forth, that was easy! lol She totally loves the wobble board. 

Now that we have been doing agilty Zoey feels the need the jump up or walk on everything! Seriously everything. We were walking downtown this week and she jumped up on every ledge or wall that was less than 5 feet tall. At agility class Tuesday night she climbed onto a metal folding chair and sat in it, feeling very proud of herself and expecting a treat! lol We are just having so much fun and it makes me so happy to see my dog having so much fun.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh dear, we've created another agiliholic! :rockon:


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i would love to do agility but my dog is not ready yet *lol* but maybe in the future...it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

That's great that you're both having fun with agility. Buffy and I really enjoyed it too. We took a break for a bit to try flyball instead, and now are just on a financial break, unfortunately. I'm hoping to start up again in the new year.



kadylady said:


> Now that we have been doing agilty Zoey feels the need the jump up or walk on everything! Seriously everything. We were walking downtown this week and she jumped up on every ledge or wall that was less than 5 feet tall. At agility class Tuesday night she climbed onto a metal folding chair and sat in it, feeling very proud of herself and expecting a treat! lol We are just having so much fun and it makes me so happy to see my dog having so much fun.


Buffy does that too whenever we walk past a wall she can jump on. I think it's cute.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

melaka said:


> That's great that you're both having fun with agility. Buffy and I really enjoyed it too. We took a break for a bit to try flyball instead, and now are just on a financial break, unfortunately. I'm hoping to start up again in the new year.
> 
> Buffy does that too whenever we walk past a wall she can jump on. I think it's cute.


I would like to try flyball with her at some point too. Actually...I want to try everything with her! lol So far she seems to perfect for trying new things. And honestly one of the hardest parts about training her is that she is so funny and constantly making me laugh!




Sibe said:


> Oh dear, we've created another agiliholic! :rockon:


Haha yes! Definitley so, I think after just 4 weeks we are hooked. I'm already reading through the list of classes that the club offers and seeing what we need to take next!


----------

